
Scientists measure half-life of element longer than the age of the universe - magoghm
https://news.uchicago.edu/story/scientists-measure-half-life-element-thats-longer-age-universe
======
magoghm
xenon-124’s half-life: 18 billion trillion years. So, "longer than the age of
the universe" is a good candidate for the understatement of the year.

